# How to make Disney's Cars Video Game DVD work on Win7



## simtho1

I recently wanted to make my son's new PC run Disney's Cars, but i was baffled by the poor installation package, which stopped after putting in some or more info, and then the setup just stopped and didn't continue.

I did however find out how to solve it. This works on All Win7 editions, also 64-bit.

-First open the DVD - and set the folder to show all files, because the PC install files are hidden files, for some idiotic reason.
If you do not know how, google it 
-Open the Win folder and right click the file, set it to compatibility mode Windows XP service pack 2.
-Do not run the file.
-Open a Command Prompt and browse to the DVD drive, enter the win folder, and then type: setup.exe -console
-Follow the new Command window instructions, its simplistic, but it works.
-The game will now install.

For those less nerdy parents out there, heres a very detailed / more explainable guide. Follow this step by step, and the game will install.
- Browse the My Computer and right click the DVD drive labelled Cars, select Open.
- Now press the Alt key on your keyboard, and select the Tools menu, and press the "Folder Options". Select View.
- head to the one that says "show hidden files" and make sure its selected.
- Press OK.
- A new set of greyed out files and folders should now appear in the folder.
- Open the "Win" folder.
- Right click the file called Setup.exe and select Properties.
- Under Compatibility set it to Windows XP Service Pack 2.
- Press OK.
- Now close the window again and open My Computer once again.
- Write down the drive letter from your DVD drive, its usually listed after the name of the game i.e.: Cars (D or DVD-RW-Drive (D Cars
- I will be using D: as the example here, replace that with E: or F: or what ever your drive is.
- Open the Start Menu (Windows logo button in the bottom left of your monitor) and type in "CMD" in the search field and press enter.
- In the new black command window type in: D:
- Press Enter.
- It should now say D:\ in the command prompt
- Now type: cd win
- It should now say D:\win in the command prompt.
- Now type: setup.exe -console
- The DVD will spin up and a new window will appear.
- Press 1 and Enter to go to the next step.
- Now press Enter about 20 times, until you get another option.
- Press 1 and Enter
- Press Enter
- Press 1 and Enter
- Press Enter
- Press 1 and Enter
- Press 1 and Enter
- The game should now be installing and the progress be shown in the window.
- When it reached 100% press 3 and Enter.
- The game is now installed and a shortcut is on your Desktop. Enjoy.


----------



## Wrench97

Thank You for the guide


----------



## yankydime

You said this is for less nerdy parents ( which I am ) . Well this was not very helpful. I have new win.7 64 bit. Your instructions not very clear. Where, if any, spaces and where do you press enter? Needless to say, this did not work for me. Followed your instructions best I could, but failed. Maybe just me. Worked great on XP computer. If you have any more ideas, it would be highly appriciated...


----------



## Wrench97

Try setting compatibility mode with admin privileges> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html


----------



## simtho1

yankydime said:


> You said this is for less nerdy parents ( which I am ) . Well this was not very helpful. I have new win.7 64 bit. Your instructions not very clear. Where, if any, spaces and where do you press enter? Needless to say, this did not work for me. Followed your instructions best I could, but failed. Maybe just me. Worked great on XP computer. If you have any more ideas, it would be highly appriciated...


Yes i can certainly help. I am handicapped by being too nerdy it seems.
I went through the guide step by step.
The only thing missing is:

- Now type: cd win
*- press enter*
- It should now say D:\win in the command prompt.
- Now type: setup.exe -console
- *press enter*
- The DVD will spin up and a new window will appear.

Everything else it spot on. Please note that it does require you to be an administrator on the PC.


----------



## daviddriscoll

Thanks for the advice - didn't work for me - just wondering if your advice is to still use SP2 in late 2012 (just asking considering how long ago the post was written)?

Attached screenshot (only appeared n screen for a second so had to try a bunch of time to grab it ) of errors

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wrench97

It's from Aug. of 2011, so should still work.
Make sure you right click and picking run as a Admin.


----------



## daviddriscoll

Did that, no luck - do the errors in the screenshot give you any idea on what is going on? Tried on three different PCs using Win 7 - same sequence - same errors.

Thanks


----------



## simtho1

From your attachment it does indeed, like already mentioned, seem like you are not running an elevated command prompt (as admin).
Search for "cmd" in the start menu and right click and select "run as administrator".

The origin date of the game will not change unless a patch is released for it, which is highly doubtful will happen, so yes thecompatibility mode will always be xp service pack 2


----------



## simtho1

daviddriscoll said:


> Did that, no luck - do the errors in the screenshot give you any idea on what is going on? Tried on three different PCs using Win 7 - same sequence - same errors.
> 
> Thanks


Try and list me each step up until it fails. Write down what you do, not what i wrote originally. The more precise the better. Also send me your specific Windows version.


----------



## daviddriscoll

I made a video which I thought would be easier cars - YouTube

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## simtho1

OK, the only system I can test on right now does differ slightly from yours, since I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate x64, although I cant find any reference that suggests Home Premium should prevent Java from running with -console.
So I tested on a machine that did not hold the game, fully updated Windows 7 Ultimate x64 English, the game is danish however its only through the install, the game itself is english, so i doubt the versions differ. It worked just as well as my guide described, however i did find some points I will be correcting.

So points I would like you to try, which i would like to correct in my guide:
- When you set the properties of the file, don't set run as administrator, just set it as compatibility for XP SP2.
- Make sure your current user is an admin (from your video i think yours is) if you aren't certain, you can check this by rightclicking Computer in the start menu and select Manage, under Local Users and Groups, and under Groups is a group called Administrators, double click that and your user should be on the list, if not, this will fail.
- Disabled UAC and reboot the PC, you can set it back on afterwards.
- Make sure you have the latest Java runtime installed (www.java.com), and make sure you do not have multiple java version installed, check the Programs and Features in your control panel.
- Just run a regular CMD from the start menu, running as administrator will now be automated, because UAC is disabled and your user already is admin.
- If it still fails, go to the control panel and find the Java (32-bit) applet. Click on the Temporary Internet Files (General tab) and select Settings, and then Delete Files. Next go to the advanced tab and make sure the following are as described:
*JNLP File / Mime Association: Prompt User
*Application installation: Install if hinted
*JRE Auto-Download: Always Auto-Download
* If an insecure JRE version is specified by an untrusted application: Prompt user...

Lets see if that will solve it. If at any point something i wrote here does not make sense to you, let me know, I'll explain in detail.


----------



## simtho1

Disabled UAC and reboot the PC, you can set it back on afterwards:

Go to the Control Panel from the Start Menu (and make sure you have it set to View by: Small Icons, Select User Accounts -> Change User Account Control settings -> set to lowest level (never notify).
Reboot the PC.


----------



## daviddriscoll

>When you set the properties of the file, don't set run as administrator, just set it as compatibility for XP SP2.<

Done, same error.

> Make sure your current user is an admin (from your video i think yours is) if you aren't certain, you can check this by rightclicking Computer in the start menu and select Manage, under Local Users and Groups, and under Groups is a group called Administrators, double click that and your user should be on the list, if not, this will fail.<

Was right clicking run as admin.

Can't see groups or local Users and Groups in Computer Managment Window that pops up. There are no other users besides my admin so that might be why??

>- Disabled UAC and reboot the PC, you can set it back on afterwards.<

Tried to do this following these instructions (How to Disable and Turn Off UAC in Windows 7 « My Digital Life)

No difference - same window pops up.

>Make sure you have the latest Java runtime installed ( www.java.com), and make sure you do not have multiple java version installed, check the Programs and Features in your control panel.<

Did this originally, checked again - latest version and only one install. Uninstalled everything Java, rebooted and then reinstalled 64 bit version. 

> Just run a regular CMD from the start menu, running as administrator will now be automated, because UAC is disabled and your user already is admin.<

Tried with this method - same outcome.

> - If it still fails, go to the control panel and find the Java (32-bit) applet. Click on the Temporary Internet Files (General tab) and select Settings, and then Delete Files. Next go to the advanced tab and make sure the following are as described:
*JNLP File / Mime Association: Prompt User
*Application installation: Install if hinted
*JRE Auto-Download: Always Auto-Download
* If an insecure JRE version is specified by an untrusted application: Prompt user...<

No 32 bit Java installed? Can't see it in 'uninstall or change a program' window. Only Java 7 Update 9 (64-bit)


Could this be the problem?


----------



## daviddriscoll

Installed 32 bit Java as well, same steps - same result :-(


----------



## daviddriscoll

Still can't find Java 32 bit applet in control panel, just a Java one that doesn't specify which one (both are installed)


----------



## simtho1

Apparently something else is going on in your system.
But it's almost certain something going on with the java window you are running.

I would attempt to remove all java versions and only install the 32-bit one.

You should'nt select run as admin anywhere, that will stop the process, as this older program does not understand that apparently, it failed when i did that as well, so try without. Does your account list as Administrator under User accounts in the Control panel?

Also try following this guide instead: How to Change User Account Control (UAC) Levels | 7 Tutorials
Set it to "never notify". The Java console does not support UAC prompts.

You can install Java 64 bit after and reset UAC if you feel the need.


----------

